# Fireball whiskey pairing



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been curious about how this whiskey pairs with cigars. I have the impression that it's got this palate searing hot cinnamon flavor that would obliterate my ability to enjoy and appreciate a cigar with it. I've not even tasted it, but it comes highly recommended.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1 bottle of hard cider
1 shot of Fireball
Pour both in the same glass over ice

Many cigars would go well with this.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Scott W. said:


> 1 bottle of hard cider
> 1 shot of Fireball
> Pour both in the same glass over ice
> 
> Many cigars would go well with this.


That sounds amazing. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Engineer99 said:


> That sounds amazing. Thanks for the recipe!


Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Scott W. said:


> 1 bottle of hard cider
> 1 shot of Fireball
> Pour both in the same glass over ice
> 
> Many cigars would go well with this.


I have done this with Jack Daniels Winter and Fireball shot. It is quite addicting and can hit hard if not careful.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Auburnguy said:


> I have done this with Jack Daniels Winter and Fireball shot. It is quite addicting and can hit hard if not careful.


It sure can. I mixed fireball and elderflower liquor with Jim beam hardcore cider bourbon once during a gathering with parents from my sons school. All the guys were too ****ed up to drive and all our wives were just staring at us.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes alone it is a flavir killer but as an "angry balls" angry orchard cider and Fireball, it goes well with a few.


----------

